# Line capacity calculator



## Bird

I was trying to figure out how much more line I'd get on my spinner if I switched from 80lb braid to 65lb braid and found these two handy line calculators. One you download and use although its metric so you'll have to convert first and the other is online only but its in yards.

http://www.nccoastalfishing.com/linecalculator.htm (metric)

http://www.accuratefishing.com/support/linecal.php (standard)


----------



## ksong

Don't trust their calulation. 
The measuring the diameters of braided lines vary as they are not perfectly rounded. 
When you check websites you can get fishermen's actual line capacity info of each reels. Even so, each fisherman can give different line capacity depending how tight they spool.


----------



## Bird

Well I tried it on one of my reels I was setting up for deep dropping. Calculation said I should get 600 yards no problem, stopped winding at 545 yards. So just under 10% off. Close enough for me since 545 yards is still a serious spool of 100lb hollow core. On a smaller reel though, I'd be kinda bummed at being 55 yards short.


----------

